# Cool project



## Jose (Dec 18, 2021)

Homebrew CPU Home Page


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 18, 2021)

I still have my wire wrapping tools, lots of wire, perfboards, sockets and a number of TTL chips and EPROMs in boxes in my basement. Among a lot of things like the 29xx series bit-slice chips and Z80 processors.


----------



## a6h (Dec 19, 2021)

Look and feeling of PDP-8 kits.


----------

